# Assisination PICS - 20 Men That Ride Like 100



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Well, I've begun the job of taking, uploading and preparing these pictures as best as my limited talents will allow me. Before you look, keep in mind at this instant as I am typing this my eyes are starting well up for the first time. Sorry bout that.

Ok, a little wiping of the sleeve across the eyes and I'm ok.............................for now.

Thanks again guys. Really.

ENJOY THE DECLARATION OF THE DEVISTATION ON THE ASSISINATION​


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

AND MORE.........................


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

And more..............


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

And the END of DAY ONE......











And to top all of this madness offf, Smokey Scotch personally tried to take me out by himself.







I'll work on uploading pics from Day Two in one minute....

Thanks again. :tu
:ss :ss :ss :ss :ss


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Here's the pics from DAY Two. 

Keep in mind one set of pics aremissing from day tewo from tzaddi's devistation he personally laid on me. Being the gifted photographer he is, he took pics before he sent the BOMB. You can see them in my Day Two post.

Here are the pics I TOOK.........

Enjoy











Well, that's all the pics for NOW. 

I can't see the bottom of my 28 QT cooler now, or the cooler we used to use for picnics, or the bottom of my 20 Count humidor............they're all filled with cigars. 


I may have to get a bigger cooler. eeeeeeeyeah. :r


----------



## BostonMark (Sep 12, 2007)

WOW! Thanks for sharing, and ENJOY!


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

Can you dig it! A plan well executed indeed!
:tu


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

Good Lord!


----------



## BarneyBandMan (Mar 29, 2007)

Wow! Quick count looks like approx. 275 smokes, reading material, listening material, fishing tackle, fine port, hats, faux grass to build crappie hiding spots...and it's not over :r

Thanks for the pics. I know what an undertaking it must be.


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

fishforfree said:


> I can't see the bottom of my 28 QT cooler now, or the cooler we used to use for picnics, or the bottom of my 20 Count humidor............they're all filled with cigars.
> I may have to get a bigger cooler. eeeeeeeyeah. :r


That literally made me lol. :r
Hehehehehehe.
Good job, brother.
I bet you feel like you've been working in a B&M since Friday.
I know how much work it is putting all those pics together and keeping track of everything.
You did a very nice job.
You've been fffished, no doubt. :tu


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

All I can say is WOW! That is unbelievable! Kudos to all the SOTL/BOTL's who hammered Scott. Now quit crying you big baby and start smoking and fishing!:r


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

gnukfu said:


> ..........Now quit crying you big baby and start smoking and fishing!:r


Yeah, yeah, yeah.......I will. Why don't you get your butt over here and join me. Chicken? :chk

:r :r :r


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

fishforfree said:


> Yeah, yeah, yeah.......I will. Why don't you get your butt over here and join me. Chicken? :chk
> 
> :r :r :r


Man wish I was in Clearwater. We're having a heat wave here - it's 45.


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

Congrats and enjoy Scott. Remember to watch the mail box tomorrow, it's not over.........


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

But is it over, is the real question?


----------



## Ron1YY (Mar 3, 2005)

KASR said:


> But is it over, is the real question?


I think I'll field that question for you Sir.........NOPE!!!

There are about 10-15 more in flight :r :mn !!!!!!

Great Pics Scott!!!! And that is a Great pic of your Grandson!!!!!

Ron


----------



## smokin5 (Mar 28, 2007)

It ain't over 'til the fat lady smokes!!
Wow! What an incredible array of ordinance.

Hey fishforfree, you *are* going to post a review of each and every one of those stogies as you smoke 'em, right?
:ss


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Thanks, Scott... an amazing collection of smokes and other assorted bombing materials! Man, I would be overwhelmed. :tu


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

smokin5 said:


> It ain't over 'til the fat lady smokes!!
> Wow! What an incredible array of ordinance.
> 
> Hey fishforfree, you *are* going to post a review of each and every one of those stogies as you smoke 'em, right?
> :ss


eeeeeeeeeyeah. Should have 'em all done in a dew days.....uhhhhhhh.....I mean years. :r

-


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

Great pics, Scott. Thanks for taking the time to assemble and take pics. It was great to be able to be a part of this devastation, thank you everyone.:tu


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

Very awesome! Nice hits guys. Couldn't have happened to a better BOTL!
Scott


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

hurray!


----------



## RevSmoke (Feb 20, 2008)

Way to go you guys! Love it.

Todd


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

WOW!!!!!:tu:tu:tu Great work there guys.


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Smokin Bomb

Pun fully intended

I am still in awe.........the generosity in here is completely off the curve.

I am stunned.

Good work Gorillas 

FFF can you post a final list of all the participants, I know RG is just for fun but I want to hit everyone of the BOTL's that you hit with RG and it will take me a month so a list would be useful.

Shawn


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

:r:r Sweet


----------



## TimButz2 (Jan 5, 2007)

Great pics Scott, enjoy the goodies!!!, Can't wait to see the rest of the packages land tomorrow.


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks for the pics, Scott. Everyone's packages shows the type generosity that The Jungle is famous for. Great job everyone!
Enjoy, Scott. You desreve it. You are a great BOTL!:tu

This calls for some "Jungle Love"


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

I think we've started a war! :mn:mn:mn:gn


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

Just awesome, brother. I am thrilled to have been part of such a historic bombing run. The brothers and sisters that came together to make this happen show the true meaning of commraderie. It's been an absolute pleasure to have been a part of CS the short time I've been a member. Happy smoking, Scott!


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

awesome hit! Well done all involved. Enjoy those smokes!


----------



## Bax (Sep 12, 2007)

silverfox67 said:


> Smokin Bomb
> 
> Pun fully intended
> 
> ...


This X2! There are some BOTL's that deserve mucho RG love for this one!


----------



## hurricane6 (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks for taking the time to post ALL the pics(so far)! I am honored to have been a part of this! Well deserved and well received! Enjoy all them smokes.:ss 
NEXT...!


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

Holy :BS what a hit!


----------



## Conch Republican (Nov 21, 2007)

Dude - I hope the bass are in supply like the smokes when I go fishing!!


----------



## MithShrike (Jan 29, 2007)

Tristan said:


> Holy :BS what a hit!


It ain't over yet.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

A Raid for the ages! Congrats Scott, you got some smokin' to do! :r


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

icehog3 said:


> A Raid for the ages! Congrats Scott, you got some smokin' to do! :r


Ain't that the truth...anybody want to join me for a cigar? :ss


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

fishforfree said:


> Ain't that the truth...anybody want to join me for a cigar? :ss


More inbound today!! I know, I know your probably sick of this by now. 

Where are you in relation to Miami and Doral?

Al


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

It's small this won't hurt a bit.

CLEARWATER,
FL, US 03/17/2008 5:45 A.M. OUT FOR DELIVERY

:ss


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

ahc4353 said:


> It's small this won't hurt a bit.
> 
> CLEARWATER,
> FL, US 03/17/2008 5:45 A.M. OUT FOR DELIVERY
> ...


:r:ss


----------



## St. Lou Stu (Oct 3, 2007)

That's F'n A beauti-ful!

I noticed a couple of mine were gone already!
You don't mess around , do ya?:ss

Enjoy 'em Brother!


----------



## Deucer (Jan 28, 2008)

The "?" was little old me. 

The box had my avatar and screenname on the outside, but I'm sure that's long gone by now. I was trying to make the note look random, per Shilala's instructions, but I think I went a bit to far with the single line of writing. :ss


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

St. Lou Stu said:


> That's F'n A beauti-ful!
> 
> I noticed a couple of mine were gone already!
> You don't mess around , do ya?:ss
> ...


Daaaaaang right brother. Fired up 2 of the Rocky Patel American Market Selects on Friday afternoon/early evening with my brother in-law. Very nice. Then I hit another out of you bag yesterday I think...

Thanks bro....!


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

A massive bombing raid makes me happy! I'm glad I was invited to participate. PIF brothers & sisters!

MCS


----------

